# Gold Coast delieveries



## Mindgymtim (Aug 29, 2021)

Hi,
I've been delivering on the Gold Coat for 5 weeks now. Just to help pay some bills. Has anyone else not been paid? Not a cent, it's up to $500. What the hell!!! If anyone has any advice, I've messaged 4 times now and am getting worried and angry. 
Thanks


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Have you given them the correct bank details? It'd be a shame if you were working to help someone else pay their bills.


----------



## Mindgymtim (Aug 29, 2021)

UberDriverAU said:


> Have you given them the correct bank details? It'd be a shame if you were working to help someone else pay their bills.


Yes. Checked, triple checked!! The earnings are showing, just sitting there in the App.
Thanks


----------

